# Prepared Meals Services



## xpatusa

As I am so busy at work and rarely make the effort to cook, I've been eating out a lot (and getting fat) reggers:

I was following a Right Bite truck home today from work and it looks like a great concept.
They cook meals for you and deliver up to a whole days worth at your door.
Fresh, healthy food delivered daily!

Has anyone tried one of these meal services before?
Any idea of the price? 
Quality?

I have a 3,000 Dhs budget for food every month and I end up eating a bunch of crap.
If someone makes some healthy meals for me for around the same price I will be a happy camper!

These are the businesses that I found online:
Right Bite, Live'ly, Health Factory


----------



## Yoga girl

xpatusa said:


> As I am so busy at work and rarely make the effort to cook, I've been eating out a lot (and getting fat) reggers:
> 
> I was following a Right Bite truck home today from work and it looks like a great concept.
> They cook meals for you and deliver up to a whole days worth at your door.
> Fresh, healthy food delivered daily!
> 
> Has anyone tried one of these meal services before?
> Any idea of the price?
> Quality?
> 
> I have a 3,000 Dhs budget for food every month and I end up eating a bunch of crap.
> If someone makes some healthy meals for me for around the same price I will be a happy camper!
> 
> These are the businesses that I found online:
> Right Bite, Live'ly, Health Factory


I havent used any of these but I have been told that the healthier one's portions are quite small!!
But will be interested in reading other people's comments on this especially if they used their services.


----------



## Shekamu

My cousin signed up for one of these meal services once as he wanted to diet. He was getting all meals from them every day except for Fridays when it was free to eat what you like day.

He did lose weight (about 12 kg in 3-4 months), but ended up gaining it all back after he stopped his membership. I don't know about the cost but it was a bit expensive.

He also ended up having a lot of empty plastic containers at home from the deliveries 

I think you'd get bored of the food eventually. I'm sure you could make time for cooking and just pay a housekeeper to come in part time to wash the dishes if that's what's making you too lazy to cook. It'll be cheaper in the long run.

Get a housemate and you'll be cooking more frequently.

How many work hours do you do per week?


----------



## pamela0810

xpatusa said:


> As I am so busy at work and rarely make the effort to cook, I've been eating out a lot (and getting fat) reggers:
> 
> I was following a Right Bite truck home today from work and it looks like a great concept.
> They cook meals for you and deliver up to a whole days worth at your door.
> Fresh, healthy food delivered daily!
> 
> Has anyone tried one of these meal services before?
> Any idea of the price?
> Quality?
> 
> I have a 3,000 Dhs budget for food every month and I end up eating a bunch of crap.
> If someone makes some healthy meals for me for around the same price I will be a happy camper!
> 
> These are the businesses that I found online:
> Right Bite, Live'ly, Health Factory


You do realise that's a smiley of a pregnant lady right? 

About a year and a half ago, I logged on to the Live'ly website because I was told that you could lose a lot of weight real fast and their food is supposed to be really healthy. Anyway, I never did subscribe to their service but did see that you could get a pretty decent package with Aed 3000 and you get to prepare your own menu for the week based on the list of options that they provide.

Why don't you log on to the Rachel Ray website and try using some of her recipes. There are so many dishes that can be prepared in no time!


----------



## xpatusa

It's not so much about losing weight as it is the pure laziness that is "Me".
I usually work 9 hours in the office and one or two more at home.
After work the last thing I want to do is cook.
Plus, I hate leftovers and food goes to waste because I never eat it all.

The Right Bite website says that they have a nutritional counselor who customizes the diet to suit the individual.
Hopefully the portions won't be too small. I need about 1,900 kcal just to survive!
And I don't understand how one would get bored of the food if it keeps changing.
It's not like we don't all eat at the same places more than once in a month anyway, right?

As long as it's not always peanut butter and jelly sandwiches... I'm in!


----------



## pamela0810

I think all of these programs are designed to help a person lose weight though, so I'm guessing you will inevitably end up becoming one of those lean mean "youknowwhat" machines!


----------



## dizzyizzy

A colleague of mine used Right Bite for a month - didn't lose any weight and was hungry all the time. I think the portions were too small for a normal, healthy, hungry man  

The Right Bite delivery guy was coming to our office to deliver this guys' lunch so for a month or so I ended up buying my lunches from him as well, I was mostly having the salads and vegetarian lasagnas, risottos, etc. Food is nice, fresh and well prepared, but I do feel is overpriced (although one is paying for the convenience of getting the food prepared and delivered to your door). 

But perhaps you can try them for a month, and stock on some 'portable' fruit (peaches, bananas, etc.) that you can bring with you, in case you get hungry.


----------



## rsinner

3 colleagues have been using the Right Bite programme. The one who started first lost nearly 10 Kgs in a few months.
It is healthy, catered to your needs, but you would need to have some determination as it is essentially a weight loss programme from what I understand
The cost for him was 2600 dhs per month, and food was delivered for all days except friday.

you do get a lot of cooks here who can cook for you and charge on a monthly basis, but I think they are mostly South Asians - I am not sure there would be too many cooks available to cater to a westerner's tastes of regular food


----------



## pamela0810

Xpatusa...I could cook for you!  I know how to make a mean ham and cheese sandwich or a grilled cheese sandwich or lasagna or spaghetti bolognaise etc etc! Be prepared to throw nutrition out the window, though!


----------



## tounzz

I have used Lively in June & July and will subscribe again this week esp. after the vacations and the business trips since beg. August 

I used to pay AED 2,600 (still the same now) for lunch & dinner - program supervised by a dietitian who will do the inbody test during the subscription.

I found the program good - did not lose a lot of kgs (4-5 kgs max) but was satisfied with the food and service.

Lunch + Dinner were around 1,600 Kcal. I used to receive a weekly meal plan by e-mail, I select my meals from different options and resend to them by mail...

I did not get bored in 2 months due to the variety they provide - but on the run, yes will get bored ....


----------



## basc

I'm reviving this post as I am thinking of signing up for one of these services for a month (I am in the same position as the original poster). Has anyone used Live'ly, Rite Bite, Health Factory or Kcal (in JLT) in the last year, and would they recommend them? Thanks


----------

